# Which do i buy!?



## Justanothersamsmith (11 mo ago)

Hi first time on here. I've wanted a tt since forever. I've just left my job along with my company car, so it's now time!
I'm really stuck.
There's a 2014 mk2 with 67k miles in black for £13500
And then there's the 2015 mk3 in NARDO GREY!!! 102k miles for £14000.
I'm really stuck on which to buy. 
The interior on the mk3 is much more upto date. I'm told the mk3 was mainly motorway miles but I'll never know for sure.
The nardo grey is stunning but it's a private sale. The black mk2 is in a garage. 
Any tips??? 
Thanks Sam


----------



## Robw516 (Dec 15, 2021)

Hi, I bough my 2014 Mk2 S Line with 36K for £11,500 in mint condition 6 months ago, so persoanlly would say the Mk2 your looking at bit high unless its a TTS. 
The Mark 3 price is fairer being the current model. 

I would never trust any seller claiming motorway miles on a high milleage car. They would be in town plenty of times, mostly because that drive is going into town.
Putting this asside below be my more generic points and personal point of view:


Which shape do you prefer visually
Compare service history, check the documents what notes on the reports. Also I would prefer to see Audi dealership or specialist over generic garages
Check tyres on both (IE check the brands: A budget tyre indicates the previouse owner didnt care too much for high quality maintaince.)
Check MOT history for Milleage and whats been noted on it. You can check with free on the .gov site with the reg.
View both if not been seen already. check the radio presets, if their listening to Radio 4 etc chances are they have not ragged the car.
Last point, I would prefer a lower milleage car over high miles myself.


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

The prices are not far apart but you mention nothing about the spec of each car, the mk3 maybe/most probably a poverty spec car.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁what model are they ?


----------



## Justanothersamsmith (11 mo ago)

Thanks for all your advice and help.
The 2015 mk3 is a 2L. Tfsi
I've just been to see it, it passed its mot yesterday and had a part service yesterday and has 2 advisories. 1, a new tyre and 2, new break pad on the back.
He would take £14k its got 102k miles on it.
I'm going to see a 2014 mk2 now which has 67k miles and is up for £13750.
Not a clue what to do.
Help. 
X


----------

